# Charlie & Bud (pics)



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

My FH, Bud and Charlie, my BP. Any tips on how to get that round red spot algae off the back, makes the tank look dirty but it's not?


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

You could try buying an algae scrape to scrape it off. It may take a while to scrape all of that algae off but shouldn't be too hard...Maybe a half an hour or a little more?
Good luck!

EDIT: I forgot to say how beautiful your fish are! The orange one (that's the flowerhorn, right?) is really eye catching


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Agreed! Damn beautiful fish.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

so long as its not an acrylic tank metal scrubbing sponges work wonders we have lots of that algae in our holding tanks at work and it comes right off will take a lot less than a half hour. just make sure they are non toxic and all that good stuff we use chore boy brand at work. a razor blade can also work wonders but IMO ive used both and the metal sponge works way way way easier. and of course you probably know this but just be carefull around the sealant.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

> You could try buying an algae scrape to scrape it off. It may take a while to scrape all of that algae off but shouldn't be too hard...Maybe a half an hour or a little more?
> Good luck!
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to say how beautiful your fish are! The orange one (that's the flowerhorn, right?) is really eye catching


That's a good idea, I wonder if they have it at Big Al's, I will have a look. The orange one is a blood parrot, Charlie. He's BIG, lol. The little guy is Bud, My flower horn.



> Agreed! Damn beautiful fish.


Thanks a lot. 



> so long as its not an acrylic tank metal scrubbing sponges work wonders we have lots of that algae in our holding tanks at work and it comes right off will take a lot less than a half hour. just make sure they are non toxic and all that good stuff we use chore boy brand at work. a razor blade can also work wonders but IMO ive used both and the metal sponge works way way way easier. and of course you probably know this but just be carefull around the sealant.


It's glass, not acrylic. I have one of those scrubbers actually. Thanks a lot I will try that fot sure. Next time I clean the tank I will try that. I appreciate the advice.


----------

